# It's All The Same  ...Letter



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Another game to try .. like a tongue twister too.  
Someone posts a letter, any letter   (not alphabetical game). ..  Next person makes a sentence with all the words beginning with that letter.  
You can use connecting words like:  the, and, a, it, in, etc. .. but all nouns, pronouns, verbs & adjectives will start with the given letter.
Sentences can be any length.  

I'll start with B ..  Beautiful blue butterflies bask by a babbling brook. 

Next letter ... T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*Two Ton Toucans Talked To Tutankhamun..*  _(Bonnie, do we just drop in any random letter for the next poster?)_

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Sparky said:


> *Two Ton Toucans Talked To Tutankhamun..*  _(Bonnie, do we just drop in any random letter for the next poster?)_
> 
> *D*



Yes @Sparky


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

David's dog, Daisy, demanded a dozen donuts.

P


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Paul permitted Peter's perfect pickled pepper picking.

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Carrie called Carl curious crawling to critter's cave.

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Horrifying Hannibal had hideous habits.

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

Minced Marsupial Makes Meaty Macaroons 

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Our octopus oozed outside.

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Jolly Jesters Juggle Jelly *

*B*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Barely born, Barney's beagle began barking.

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Wonky Wheelbarrows Will Wobble 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Leaving Libya  leaves little love lost...*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Merrily,  Mark mowed the magnificent meadow.

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Five Footed Ferret's Footprints Found 

A


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Annie Asked Archie About Alice's Affliction

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Many Monks Made Many Movies Making Money.

N*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Nightingales never nest near noisy neighborhoods.

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Diana's  drawings drew delight ....*

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Eerie earwigs explore ears every evening  

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

Red Red Robin ran really rapid 

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

Seven slithering snakes slid slowly southward since Sunday, singing  scary songs.

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Proud Policeman Patrols Perth Pavements ..*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Quintuplet Quokkas Quibble Quietly 

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Chinese chess champions can carefully chew cigars, cluelessly causing catastrophic coughing.

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Many modern marvels mesmerize Mary monthly.

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Betty Boop began bouncing boisterously before breakfast.

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Large Lethargic Llamas Like Lazing 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Helpful Harry hauled heavy hardwood headfirst hastily

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Daft dodos don't dance daintily 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

*My mother made melon  Marmalade ....


N*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Normal newts never need nuts 

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Geese generally gyrate gently gliding gracefully, getting golfers grumpy.

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Constant cheese chewing could cause cheeseitis 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

Put petty particles partially protected.

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Can clever camels create chaotic coiffures?

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Wild wailing werewolfs want whupping 

V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Vocal volume varies very vociferously.

A


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

Acerbic Anteaters Actually Always Act Assinine

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Lethargic lumberjacks like lazy logging 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Ornery Oscar offended officer offering opinion of operation. 

F


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

Frivolous Felines Flaunt Fluffy Faces

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Betty Boop's bouncing baby boy belched.

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Greedy Godzilla gets gastric gas 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Karen's kids kept keeping kittens in Karen's kitchen.

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Treacle toast tastes too tangy 

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

Santa sometime sings summer Swedish songs 

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Funny ferret found four freaky flatulent frogs 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Many memories make my most magnificent and magical moments.

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

Relaxed rotund rhinos rarely rush 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*Hungry heavy hippos heave hastely.

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Rushing 'round,  Riley recited really random riddles.

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Naughty Nate Never Neglects Needy Newspaperwomen! 

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2019)

Charles Caught Charlotte Cheating

D


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

Don’t date dangerous drink driving Dan 
E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 27, 2019)

Every Elephant enjoys eating.

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

False friends feel fishy 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Vivacious Victoria's very vain.

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Six slithering snakes started sliding slowly southward, stirring shattering screams.

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 27, 2019)

Olivia only offends  other's opposite opinions.

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Push past petty petulance, please.

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Excitable Edith eventually eloped,  expecting everything  extra in export expenditures. 

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Tireless tortoise travelled to Timbuktu 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Gripping Gary's  garb, Gena giggled gayly.

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Miserable Moroccans make Moroccan macaroons   

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Henry  helped Harold hire harbor helpers.

F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Five frogs found four figs 

W


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2019)

Willy Wonka walks with wild wolves

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Yak yogurt yields yellowish yuckiness 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Paula put plastic panels in the puppies playpen.

D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Don't drive drunk, dummy!

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Gin guzzlers generally get giddy 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Lazy Larry listened to Linda and Lucy's lacking lecture.

A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Annoying Aunt Alice is Arriving 

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

Bobby bought a box of boiled Bugs

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Carol  cooked a creamed cauliflower casserole carefully.

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Jolly Jumbucks Jitter if Jaywalking 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Lucky lately,  Linda loved long lazy lunches.

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

Howard had his horrible  habits .

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Ira  is interestingly inspecting Ike's  insoles. 

A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Astute aardvarks are always above average  

G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Giggly Gertrude generally got giddy guzzling gin.

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Vivacious Victoria is  very vain.

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Dizzy dodos dribble during dancing 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Fantastic fun for Freddy's family on fairground.  

P


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Petrified polecats probably poop 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Worried Wanda wallowed in workweek warm-up.  

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Relaxed rotund rattlesnakes rarely run races 

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

Too tired to try to talk turkey

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Ursula usually uses useful utensils to uncover undergrowth. 

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2019)

Marie married many men

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Rushing 'round,  Riley recited really random racy riddles.

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Clumsy camels can't catch chickens 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Phillip is positively passionate playing puppy pals.

N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Nervous noshers nibbled nine nuts.

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Young Yvonne yelled  yonder  for you yesterday.

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Strange slithering snakes seem so suspicious 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Ida  is interestingly inspecting Ike's inconspicuous  insoles. 

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Kooks Kook Kangaroo Kebabs 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Be back before Bob buys bad burlap blueberry  baskets.

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Wooden wagons wobbled while we were waxing Wendy Williams' weathervanes.

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Annie admired an article all about amazing animals

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Thick treacle toast tastes too tacky 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Wendy was wavering when William willingly walked with Walter.

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Manic monkeys make most mess 

O


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Oliver's outdated oranges oozed only olive oil, oddly.

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

Docile  devoted dalmatian dogs dig deeply  during dawn daily.

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Smiling slithering snakes seem suspicious 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*London looks like little Lithuania lately *

*M *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Mean Martha made Mickey  mad,  mocking many major macho men.

C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Could conservatives cause catastrophic craziness?

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Recycled rhubarb requires reviewing 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Helen  helped Homer hire  home helpers.

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Normal nightingales never need narcotics 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Grabbing  Gary's gray  gabardine greyhound,  Gail  giggled girlishly.  

K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Archibald's awful acting activated audience abandonment; all agreed, "Atrocious!"

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Pauline picked purple petunias*

*Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Quirky Queenie quietly questioned Quentin's quintuplets' quartz quest.

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Rosie really returned retirement records related to registering.  

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Nail-biting nerds never need nailbrushes 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2019)

*Antique armadillo artifacts are attractive and actually attract appreciative admiration.

U*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2019)

*Unusual Unicorns can calibrate crows crowing .

V*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

??? ^

Vindictive vampires visit various valetudinarians 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Gaining ground,  George grabbed goofy gourds in the garden.  

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Bozos buy brown baboon boots 

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

(Tiny, see your answer #122.) 

Dogs do dig deeply, doing damage.

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Hefty high horses have heavy hooves 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Wailing Willie walked with wolfhound into wilderness.  

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Troglodytes tend to turn testy.

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2019)

Get Going to Gather Gladioli

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Playful puppy pulled Pat's purple plaid pajamas.

J


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

**You can use connecting words like: the, and, a, it, in, etc. .. but all nouns, pronouns, verbs & adjectives will start with the given letter.


Jolly Jimmy   jumped in jalopy,   jerking jazzily  and jinxed.  

K


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Kathy's Kaffee Klatch Knits Kitten Knickers

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Llamas in leatherette leotards look ludicrous 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

Making many memories muses Molly's menagerie.

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

No naughty nighties now Noella's nearly ninety-nine.

O


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

Ophelia offered officers old oysters ostentatiously

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Peppers. (Remember that one?)

Q


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Quincy quacked at Queen's quails (pretty lame, but there it is)

R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Rudolf required red rhinoplasty refurbishment 

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

*Susie said she saw spiders.*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

*Minnie mouse made muffins Monday

N*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Norman Nonchalantly Noticed Nanette Nodding off

O/P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

Old octopuses often oversleep  

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Patty played poker putting on pajamas .

Q


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Queenie quickly questioned Quakers

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Robert rarely reads ridiculous riddles..

L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

It's S, Sassy 

Several Snakes Sinuously Slithered Slowly on Sandy Shores.

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2020)

*Tom tried talking to Teddy Today*

*U*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Ugly ungulates usually utter, "Uff!"

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Various vibrant vipers visit Venezuela 

W


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Wry waiters walk wearing white 

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuppie yetis yawn yodels 

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

All animals are adorable

B


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Bouncing babies brings big bubbles

C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Curious children crave crazy circus clowns.

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Dreary Draculas don't do dancing 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Eat everything,  especially easily edible eggplant.

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Five felines found four fish fingers 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2020)

Get going,  growing gorgeous garden greens.

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Heavy hippos hate hula hooping

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

....


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Icy Igloo icehouse isn't infused inside ideally w/insulation. 

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

Jealous jumbucks jump jaggedly 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Kathy knows Kelly keeps keys in knitted keepsake.

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

*Someone posts a letter,   *any letter   *(not alphabetical game). ..  Next person makes a sentence with all the words beginning with that letter.  
You can use connecting words like:  the, and, a, it, in, etc. .. but all nouns, pronouns, verbs & adjectives will start with the given letter.
Sentences can be any length.  


so next letter is ...C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Curious Colossal Celery Crunching Cats Caused Chaos 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Great galloping gators!  ..   Gracie got giant glance at glacier.

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Weird walruses wear waterproof wellingtons 

B


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Bouncing buttons bully the beautiful broidered bromelis.

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2020)

*Cats can copy Catapillars cautiously casually copying Cornered cats cradles ..

P*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Petulant pets pose a persistent pesty position to people.

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Many millenials make mushy mashed macaroni.

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2020)

Rotund Romanians require reinforced rompers 

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2020)

*Sun shine shows showers soon survive

T*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2020)

Treacled toads taste tangy 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Use ultra umbrella under unattached uncle.

F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

Frosty frozen feet feel firm 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

Gabby girl  goes gardening in greenhouse with Granny.

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Two tired tortoises tried to tango 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Use ultra umbrella under unattached uncle.




P


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

Percival pointed punctuation programs on procedure pamphlets.
M


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Mountain moose munch magnificent mushrooms mostly on Mondays.

B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Betty's bloomers blew by, because breezes began.

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

Students study serious subjects


T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2021)

Told Tommy to take table tennis  totals to tournament today.

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

Ruth Read Romeo's Rules.

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Slithering snakes seemingly send shivers.

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

The truth torments those theoretical thinkers

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Violent vibrations verify volcanic verbalization.

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2021)

Everyone's excited , eating   Ellen's Easter  Eggs


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

Does Donna daily dress dreadfully? 

   C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Christmas came calmly ...   carefully celebrated cautiously.

A


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 26, 2021)

Ardent artists adorned an array of angels, ankles, and actors.

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Diane  didn't  drive  during dark December days.


H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Hyperactive horses hate having heavy horseshoes 

L


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Lisa likes loving like a lady.

M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2022)

My  mother made  moist  muffins most Mondays.  

N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

No nun needs naked Norwegians nodding needlessly.

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Only  October offers Oliver  obscure  opportunity on Online oddities.

P


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Please pass pickled peppers, placing proper portion per person.

Q


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Quit quarreling & questioning quivering Quentin.

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Roosters rarely read roosterburger recipes  

S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2022)

Seven scary snakes slithered southward, surprising Susan.

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Tepid tea tastes too thin

U


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Until uncles understand unicorns usually use umbrellas.

V


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2022)

Victor vaulted violently.

W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Witty Walter Wilson wished women would walk while whispering wonderful wishes.

X Y Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Zealous zebras zigzagged in Zanzibar 

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

All animals are adorable

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Boston baked beans are baking in Barbara's brick oven.

G


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2022)

Good gardeners generally grow green grass 

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*H*eidi *h*as *h*ardy *h*ot *h*ashbrowns 

*I*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Illuminating Insects Improved Innovative Igloos in Ionia, Iowa.

J


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2022)

Jack's juvenile jokes just jog jerky jitters.

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Ketchup Keepers Kicked Kleptomaniac Kaleidoscope Kamikazes

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

The total t-balls  tossed totaled ten.  

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Neddy never needed nine needles 

O


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Oliver often orders omelettes on Octobers order.

p


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Paulie  placed packing paper painfully parallel,  poking plants.

Q


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

Quaint quokkas quarrel quite quietly 

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Rita read really ridiculous romances, reportedly.

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Some Swans Sing Swanee Songs 

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Take time to tell Tall  Tales tonight,,

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

Used umbrella uncovered unsightly,   ugly  ultrastructure.

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2022)

*The very versatile viewpoint varies by various volunteers.

F*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Face forward for frequent free free frankfurters 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2022)

*Oops *


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Good Grannies Greet Grandkids  Gracefully, Gathering Games..

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Hurry home,  having had horrific hospital  health hiatus.

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

Imbibers increasingly imbibe in inns 

J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2022)

Just jump, Jerry.  Jeez!

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2022)

Kardashians kan't knit khaki kilts 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2022)

Let  lazy lion lay 'long lakefront of lagoon,     with ladies lunching.

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

My mother made moonshine, monday

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Nobody needs a noisy nose

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh! only older Oldsters ?

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Pelicans prefer properly prepared pecan pie 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Queen Quit Quoting Questions 

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Ralph reluctantly related recalcitrant reiterations.

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Secret services seem so secretive

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)

Televangelists tell terrific tales tomorrow

U/V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Underwater unicorns usually use umbrellas 

V


----------

